

We need beta testers for our Twitter Growth Hacking tool - TweetFavy

TweetFavy is a simple growth hacking tool for Twitter. It&#x27;s a great and cheap alternative to twitter ads to gain targeted followers and web-traffic.<p>Here&#x27;s how it works:<p>1. You add some targets (Twitter search terms) in your dashboard.
2. Our system will start looking for tweets related to those targets. It will then use an algorithm (uses a simple form of Artificial Intelligence to get better over time) to rank all the tweets it finds, and will then proceed to mark the top few as a &#x27;favorite&#x27; using your Twitter account.
3. Both the author of the tweet and all people tagged within it will receive a notification, and will then view your Twitter profile. We call this an &#x27;Impression&#x27;.
4. Some of those people take a look at the website in your Twitter bio and&#x2F;or they will start following you on Twitter, we call this a &#x27;Conversion&#x27;. You will get an overview of all these people including some useful details and statistics.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, you can sign up for the open beta here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.TweetFavy.com<p>Thanks!
======
AznHisoka
You do realize this is what got FollowGen banned from their API right?...

~~~
TweetFavy
Thanks for sharing this! I had never heard of them before. It's weird though,
there are some other similar services which are still running and it's not
against Twitters TOS to automate favorites..

